# Internet Explorer Sicherheitsstufe ändern



## TobiasR (11. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich kann bei meinem Internet Explorer die Sicherheitsstufe nicht mehr ändern.
Weiss jmd. einen Rat?
(d.h. Sie ist auf Mittel, und man kann sie nicht weiter runtermachen !)

*(Bitte nicht auf mozilla Firefox umsteigen schreiben)*


----------



## Alex Duschek (11. November 2004)

Gehe unten auf "Stufe anpassen" und änder die Einstellung dort auf das gewünschte Niveau  Habs grad versucht,es sollte so funktionieren,allerdings find ich das auch ein wenig doof,was Microsoft dort eingebaut hat


----------



## TobiasR (12. November 2004)

Ja hab ich schon probiert, ich geh auf Stufe Anpassen, mache Sehr niedrig, mein rechner rüttelt ein bisschen, übernimmt es..
Und wenn ich nochmal auf Stuef anpassen klicke seht dort wieder: Mittel


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. November 2004)

Öhm...jo es scheint so als seien,egal was man macht,die Einstellungen auf "Mittel" gesetzt. Allerdings nicht,wenn du die Einstellungen unter "Stufe anpassen" manuell vornimmst,diese werden dann übernommen,aber im Feld steht immer noch "Mittel" drin.Soll wohl so ne Art Standarthilfe von MS sein


----------



## bithopper (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

schau mal mit regedit in deine registry:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\

Hier findest du einen Wert mit dem Namen "MinLevel", der steht z. Zt. sicherlich auf 0x00011000, richtig?

Ändere ihn auf 0x00010000 (einfach nur 10000 eintippen) und du kannst die Stufe frei nach unten auswählen.


----------

